# Backyard Flowers In Black And White 18



## thelearningcurvephoto (Mar 1, 2014)

A series of black and white photographs of flowers grown in our backyard and in the gardens of our neighbourhood here in Toronto Canada.

Canon EOS 60D body with a Sigma 17-70mm f2.8 DC Macro OS lens. Silver EFEX Pro as a Lightroom plugin for the B&W conversion.




Backyard Flowers In Black And White 18 by thelearningcurvedotca, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

snow drop


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

No idea what this is. Since I'm away from home, I'm just using Snapseed on my iPad.


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

Rhododendron


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

crocuses


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

More crocuses


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## cid (Apr 17, 2014)

not exactly from backyard (we don't have any), but only few minutes from my home 





shining bright on 500px


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 11, 2015)

Gardenia

Image taken back in 2011 with a Canon EOS 7D and EF 24-105 f/4L IS USM lens @ 60mm

1/500 sec @f/8; ISO 400


----------



## robineaton (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cpcw06 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful photos


----------

